# Deltadoc's bday!



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Happy Birthday deltadoc!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Yeah, Happy Birthday deltadoc.

Jock


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Delta Baby! Happy, Happy birthday and many happy returns!!!!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Happy, happy birthday, 'Doc! 

:beer: Here's to another year of good food, good friends and good health!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DOC!!!

:roll: :bounce: :roll:

Hope you have a lovely day and a spectacular year!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hey Doc! Let's head over to Harris Pizza for a pie and a beer! I'll buy.

But in your exile from the Quad Cities I'm sure you'll find a suitable place to celebrate in half that many cities.  Better yet, get some outstanding ingredients and have fun in the kitchen feeding those who will toast your special day. Just make sure _they _do the dishes. 

Best regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

What a nice birthday surprise to receive such nice thoughts from all of you.

I wasn't expecting it at all!

This has got to be one of the friendliest nicest places in virtual reality!

But I am wondering where is Harris Pizza, Mezzaluna??

Thanks again, all!

doc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Happy Birthday Doc!!!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Happy B-Day Doc. Hope you had a great one!!!!!:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Doc, it's in Rock Island, just south of Augustana College. Weren't you from the area, or have I mixed you up with another good friend from Chef Talk? It would be like me to do so.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Popular Posts. Happy Birthday Doc!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Mezzaluna, yes I'm from Davenport, but I left the Quad Cities in 1968! Only went back for the 4th of July Mississippi Valley Blues Festival once a year. And the last time we were there was 2-3 years ago! So I vaguely remember the name, but for Pizza, nothing could beat Chef's Hat on Locust Street near Division!

At least, I think it was Chef's "something" or other. Beeen a looonnnggg time!

Thanks again!

doc


----------

